# Software Build v10.2 2020.12 4fbcc4b942a8 (2020-03-13)



## RJM3 (Sep 24, 2017)

Just got 2020.12 for 2018 X. Installing now.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

I just got this too, M3 LR RWD.. odd


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Same while on my road trip to Nashville, currently charging at V3, can't install until done


----------



## 0x6d33 (Feb 6, 2019)

I just finished installing. The patch notes are the same as 2020.8.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

0x6d33 said:


> I just finished installing. The patch notes are the same as 2020.8.


Bummer.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Can someone confirm that this is still a version 10.2 build?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238556788984815617

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238560996907769856


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Arrived home and left car on driveway vs inside garage. Although wifi weak outside it downloaded update. So I let go on with update.

25mins later it was done. Notes no different than 20.8.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

garsh said:


> Can someone confirm that this is still a version 10.2 build?


Confirmed still a v10.2 build.


----------



## Lchamp (Nov 10, 2019)

I didn't see any change when driving, either. I suspect there was a serious defect in the 8.1 that I downloaded and installed 3 days ago.


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

I was able to do this update while plugged in and actively charging at home tonight — I didn’t think that before a software update would happen if you were charging....


----------



## aresal (Apr 23, 2019)

Hmm just had this installed and drove around. I think it borked my car - my location hasn't moved away from my home and regen line isn't showing correctly (though batt % is correctly displaying). I'll try a reset.

edit: hard reset _did_ fix it...


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

GeoJohn23 said:


> I was able to do this update while plugged in and actively charging at home tonight - I didn't think that before a software update would happen if you were charging....


As long as you're not supercharging, you've always been able to update while charging.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Lchamp said:


> I suspect there was a serious defect in the 8.1 that I downloaded and installed 3 days ago.


Unlikely. That would result in another point release, like 2020.8.1.1 (which does exist).

Perhaps this is the version that adds Model Y support? Has anyone seen what version of software Model Ys are shipping with?


----------



## mrau (Nov 22, 2018)

I got 2020.8.1 on March 10 and it was a 963mb download. Today I got 2020.12.1 and it was a 984mb download. Seems like the updates are getting bigger in size, many of the past updates were in the 500mb range.

Haven't noticed any changes yet.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

mrau said:


> Today I got 2020.12.1


I assume you mean 2020.12?
There are no reports of a 2020.12.1 yet.


----------



## mrau (Nov 22, 2018)

garsh said:


> I assume you mean 2020.12?


Oops. Correct, I have 2020.12 now. Thnx.


----------



## Rogue1 (Feb 13, 2019)

Lchamp said:


> I didn't see any change when driving, either. I suspect there was a serious defect in the 8.1 that I downloaded and installed 3 days ago.


Before I could start driving, I received a text message. To reply I didn't have to touch the screen anymore. It prompts you to touch the right scroll wheel to read and reply! Nice!


----------



## melmartin (Nov 12, 2018)

That's been the case since text messaging was released...


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

melmartin said:


> That's been the case since text messaging was released...


I still cannot reply to a text message in my car...


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

Never received 2020.8.x.....came from 2020.4.x and got this this morning. Haven't driven the car yet. 
2018 M3 LR RWD FSD Hardware


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

This update came in for my car this morning.
release notes appear the same as 2020.8.1


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I've not previously had seatbelt alerts when the car was in park until this update


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

There's some hints of selfie camera usage in this release as well...maybe not functional yet but looks like Tesla is starting to do something with it soon.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JWardell said:


> There's some hints of selfie camera usage in this release as well...maybe not functional yet but looks like Tesla is starting to do something with it soon.


New to this release?


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

garsh said:


> Unlikely. That would result in another point release, like 2020.8.1.1 (which does exist).
> 
> Perhaps this is the version that adds Model Y support? Has anyone seen what version of software Model Ys are shipping with?


Well, mine came OTA, so I tend to agree that it must have been pretty important for one reason or another.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

JWardell said:


> There's some hints of selfie camera usage in this release as well...


Time to bust out the electrical tape. I'd love someone to post the Tesla excerpt that we signed that said we release them to look inside our cars


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> New to this release?


Well some hints were there before, not sure when they appeared, but yes there are few more hints new to .12.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Time to bust out the electrical tape. I'd love someone to post the Tesla excerpt that we signed that said we release them to look inside our cars


I figure we are still a ways off before they activate it for any reason, but my gut tells me that like most other features that affect driving, you will have to accept some agreement or reject it on the screen. They will tell us before it would ever be activated and you likely can reject what ever it is too. Truly depends on what and how it is used. Could be for some major safety features that you might just truly want vs being used for monitoring someone in a robotaxi car.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

GDN said:


> I figure we are still a ways off before they activate it for any reason, but my gut tells me that like most other features that affect driving, you will have to accept some agreement or reject it on the screen. They will tell us before it would ever be activated and you likely can reject what ever it is too. Truly depends on what and how it is used. Could be for some major safety features that you might just truly want vs being used for monitoring someone in a robotaxi car.


If Tesla decides that some form of attention monitoring is necessary to use AP (or early, L2-level FSD), then electrical tape won't do you any good. I've heard on this forum that the interior camera isn't good enough to do eye-tracking, but it could surely at least tell if your head is pointed in the general direction of the windshield. Cover up the camera with electrical tape, and the car then wouldn't let you use AP. Sure, that's your choice, but I don't think it's a choice most people will make.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

DocScott said:


> If Tesla decides that some form of attention monitoring is necessary to use AP (or early, L2-level FSD), then electrical tape won't do you any good. I've heard on this forum that the interior camera isn't good enough to do eye-tracking, but it could surely at least tell if your head is pointed in the general direction of the windshield. Cover up the camera with electrical tape, and the car then wouldn't let you use AP. Sure, that's your choice, but I don't think it's a choice most people will make.


I don't disagree at all - could easily become a requirement for some operation down the road and I'm OK with that. I only wanted to assure @StromTrooperM3 that I think Tesla legally would have to do the right thing and warn you when it is activated and as an owner you can accept or decline. As you note, declining may make some future features of your car inoperative.


----------



## r-e-l (Dec 19, 2018)

GDN said:


> I don't disagree at all - could easily become a requirement for some operation down the road and I'm OK with that. I only wanted to assure @StromTrooperM3 that I think Tesla legally would have to do the right thing and warn you when it is activated and as an owner you can accept or decline. As you note, declining may make some future features of your car inoperative.


Its an interesting question ….

yes, if Tesla turns on the camera and sends videos and store them outside of the car - I would think that they will have the user opt in ..

however, what if the cam never sends any picture or even store localy the video? what is its being used like a sensor to detect something inside the car and take action. Call internal loop system.

examples that are not related to autopilot can be:

detect break-in as part of alarm system.
detect if there is a passager next by the driver to operate some parts of the system
detect no baby was left in the car ...

this is a sensor like any other sensor not much different than detecting someone is holding the wheel or a sensor that detects if a seatbelt is on based no say weight ...

for those example, is it requires user notification and consent? don't know ....

clearly there is far more sensitivity to a cam as a sensor than any other sensor and as such I suspect Tesla will inform the user but that is more on the public relation side than what the dry law is ...

Just a theoretical debate … mostly because I am bored with all the recent updates that don't really do anything (none FSD car). Maybe the cam will bring something new


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

DocScott said:


> Cover up the camera with electrical tape, and the car then wouldn't let you use AP.


My car will be sold long before this maybe comes so I'm not really worried about it. IF I wasn't already in the market to replace and this all of a sudden was required to use ap after 1.5 years of ownership the car would be sold immediately.

I get most of you don't care about privacy. But from someone who does cyber security on a daily basis and has a true depth gauge for data breaches and other things, I want my personal life less connected


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> I get most of you don't care about privacy. But from someone who does cyber security on a daily basis and has a true depth gauge for data breaches and other things, I want my personal life less connected.


I care about privacy and I do not work in cyber security.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> I care about privacy and I do not work in cyber security.


Let me clarify that "most of you" doesn't single out Tesla owners or members of this forum. Doing this as a career I see the majority of people have no idea the depths or consequences in having every device in your home or business connected to the internet or cameras in your bedrooms that can be exploited


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> My car will be sold long before this maybe comes so I'm not really worried about it. IF I wasn't already in the market to replace and this all of a sudden was required to use ap after 1.5 years of ownership the car would be sold immediately.
> 
> I get most of you don't care about privacy. But from someone who does cyber security on a daily basis and has a true depth gauge for data breaches and other things, I want my personal life less connected


I think this issue can certainly be a bit of a "sticky wicket". When I bought my car and my FSD capability, I was aware that the car came with an inward looking camera that likely would be used at some future date to facilitate FSD. I don't do anything I'm trying to hide inside my car, so I'm not worried about privacy in that regard. That doesn't mean that I'm willing to allow pictures inside my vehicle to be desseminated in any way that Tesla chooses. For now, I'll trust that Tesla will not use those pictures in any unnecessary way. And I'll be as pissed as the next owner if this proves to be untrue.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

GDN said:


> I only wanted to assure @StromTrooperM3 that I think Tesla legally would have to do the right thing and warn you when it is activated and as an owner you can accept or decline.


This is my only ask here. Make it clear that it's in use and allow the ability to opt out regardless of the outcome.

Like I asked, if anyone can quote official Tesla documentation for the use of this when we bought the vehicle I'm more than willing to be schooled when necessary


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

FRC said:


> When I bought my car and my FSD capability, I was aware that the car came with an inward looking camera that likely would be used a some future date to facilitate FSD


Perhaps we can have a fun survey. I personally was not aware of any inward camera when I bought mine


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

I knew about the inward facing camera before my purchase, and the documentation at that time said it was for future use, or not currently active. I'm concerned about privacy, but will wait to see how this shakes out before passing judgment.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

DocScott said:


> If Tesla decides that some form of attention monitoring is necessary to use AP (or early, L2-level FSD), then electrical tape won't do you any good. I've heard on this forum that the interior camera isn't good enough to do eye-tracking, but it could surely at least tell if your head is pointed in the general direction of the windshield. Cover up the camera with electrical tape, and the car then wouldn't let you use AP. Sure, that's your choice, but I don't think it's a choice most people will make.


I don't think so. If the camera is blocked or you disable the option, it probably reverts to the usual wheel wiggle.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Knew the camera was there before I purchased the car. It's intent was to be used for Robo taxi. Where you can check to see what is going on in your car when it is on the road without you. Now that's not to say that it might not be used for something else but it has a low resolution fish eye lens that is aimed primarily at the back seat so it would take some post correction to get any detail from the front seat passengers. 

If it gets turned on for any reason, it WILL be noted in the change log.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

garsh said:


> Perhaps this is the version that adds Model Y support?


This makes the most sense, based on where this version is currently being released -- USA only; and with the version number coinciding with the week that Y's are starting to be delivered.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

The Model 3 and Y manual's both note the camera is "Not currently active". We'll see release notes and updates to the manual when it is put in use.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

@StromTrooperM3 - you've been expressing a lot of displeasure with the car and the Tesla experience for a while. I'm surprised you still have the car.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I've seen two mentions on Reddit now that .12 significant reduces power when using dynotest can anyone confirm?


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Does anyone notice any more NOISE coming from their cars?


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

tivoboy said:


> Does anyone notice any more NOISE coming from their cars?


Sure sounds like I can hear the motor(s) wine louder than before. Not that I mind, I just don't remember it being as noticeable.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

Took my first drive with it today (about 90 miles) only thing I can note is the auto lane changes are back to the slow change. I got used to the faster ones it threw me for a couple of changes to figure out what changed.
Anyone else experience the same?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Derik said:


> Took my first drive with it today (about 90 miles) only thing I can note is the auto lane changes are back to the slow change. I got used to the faster ones it threw me for a couple of changes to figure out what changed.
> Anyone else experience the same?


I had to reset my lane change option to Mad Max.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

FRC said:


> I had to reset my lane change option to Mad Max.


ok I'll give that a try. Didn't think it would have made any difference since I thought that was only on auto lane changes with Nav on autopilot.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Nom said:


> @StromTrooperM3 - you've been expressing a lot of displeasure with the car and the Tesla experience for a while. I'm surprised you still have the car.


A 25k hit is tough to swallow after 6k miles but I'm actively looking for a replacement 🤙.

I'm sure I've also posted I switch my cars out every year and a half to 2 years as well. This was my first new car due to the tax savings that became quickly irrelevant. Lesson learned 😁


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

ibgeek said:


> Knew the camera was there before I purchased the car. It's intent was to be used for Robo taxi


No one was talking about robotaxi in 2018 if memory serves correctly


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> No one was talking about robotaxi in 2018 if memory serves correctly


Master Plan, Part Deux 
July 20th, 2016 
https://www.tesla.com/blog/master-plan-part-deux
Robotaxi had not been coined yet but the plan is pretty clear.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> My car will be sold long before this maybe comes so I'm not really worried about it. IF I wasn't already in the market to replace and this all of a sudden was required to use ap after 1.5 years of ownership the car would be sold immediately.
> 
> I get most of you don't care about privacy. But from someone who does cyber security on a daily basis and has a true depth gauge for data breaches and other things, I want my personal life less connected


And the inward-facing camera is what would push you over the edge?

Our Teslas know everywhere we drive, when we do it, and how we drive when we get there. It's able to send that information back to Tesla over cell connections that you can't turn off (or is there an option I've forgotten about?). Because your phone is your key it also knows who is doing the driving. If Sentry mode is on, it likely records you and your passengers coming up to the car, and even if Sentry Mode isn't on it's certainly capable of doing so. It seems to me it's a privacy nightmare.

Adding an inward-facing camera to a car that doesn't do any of those other things? Yes--that's a significant new privacy concern. Adding it to a Tesla? You're sacrificed a ton of privacy already, so it doesn't seem to me like it's more than an incremental addition.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> A 25k hit is tough to swallow after 6k miles but I'm actively looking for a replacement 🤙.
> 
> I'm sure I've also posted I switch my cars out every year and a half to 2 years as well. This was my first new car due to the tax savings that became quickly irrelevant. Lesson learned 😁


I forget your config, but resell prices aren't too bad. You driving a P? Which seats? wheels? 6K is very nice low miles. We've got a RWD with barely 8K miles on it. We want a P, but I can't swing new prices again for now. So it may just wait a couple of years. I'm hopeful that the heat pump will get added to the 3 and battery improvements if we were to buy new again.


----------



## Kernal7 (Sep 16, 2018)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> My car will be sold long before this maybe comes so I'm not really worried about it. IF I wasn't already in the market to replace and this all of a sudden was required to use ap after 1.5 years of ownership the car would be sold immediately.
> 
> I get most of you don't care about privacy. But from someone who does cyber security on a daily basis and has a true depth gauge for data breaches and other things, I want my personal life less connected


I simply installed laptop camera sliding window cover over the camera inside the Tesla. This allows me to keep it covered most of the time, but open it when I want to.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

DocScott said:


> or is there an option I've forgotten about?


I thought there was a way to turn "Data Sharing" OFF, no?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

tencate said:


> I thought there was a way to turn "Data Sharing" OFF, no?


There is, at the bottom of one of the screens. I saw it this week when reviewing settings after FSD HW updates. There is a disclaimer that goes with it.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> Master Plan, Part Deux
> July 20th, 2016
> https://www.tesla.com/blog/master-plan-part-deux
> Robotaxi had not been coined yet but the plan is pretty clear.


Call me educated. I didn't realize that was his plan. Thanks for the link



DocScott said:


> And the inward-facing camera is what would push you over the edge?


What I said was if it hindered the function of AP that I've been using for the last year and a half by suddenly requiring the camera.

Our cell phones are bad enough that it tracks our location. Then the apps installed. As a privacy advocate I'm not on board with 25+ companies having this data(I have minimal apps on my phone, those of which have permissions heavily limited or I just use mobile web) nor am I on board with the complacency of just giving more and more data to more and more companies.

Your ok if your phone took pictures of you while you're looking at it and Verizon, att, Sprint or whoever had access to that?


GDN said:


> I forget your config, but resell prices aren't too bad. You driving a P? Which seats? wheels? 6K is very nice low miles.


DM white tri coat (that I paid for) white interior EAP + 2k FSD.

My most recent trade offer was 38k. I paid 62 + 7 tax + 2 FSD. 71 - 7500 = 68,500 - 38k trade = 25k hit. For the tax leverage I think trade is the worst of the two options

Despite my dissatisfaction with some things during my ownership these are an amazing product. Every brand has trade-offs. If the Y had track mode I would have one on order. Another sedan just doesn't fulfill my wants amongst my garage of other vehicles. I'm willing to come down some size from the 3 row SUV that I drive daily but a sedan isn't doing it for me.


Kernal7 said:


> I simply installed laptop camera sliding window cover over the camera inside the Tesla. This allows me to keep it covered most of the time,


This would be my solution also, however others have stated that perhaps if this was covered or disrupted in this fashion that the car would lose some functionality. We're all making assumptions at this point. But from a privacy standpoint I see no reason for them to have photos/video of me while I'm inside my car. And for the robotaxi POV, I'd never be open to letting strangers drive or even sit in any of my vehicles


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> If the Y had track mode I would have one on order.


Has it been confirmed one way or the other on the Y? I haven't heard.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> Has it been confirmed one way or the other on the Y? I haven't heard.


It's been removed from the feature listing on the order page.. That's all I know for now


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> Has it been confirmed one way or the other on the Y? I haven't heard.


And I'm referencing this article as well

https://electrek.co/2020/03/02/tesla-model-3-y-s-x-feature-chart/


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> And I'm referencing this article as well
> 
> https://electrek.co/2020/03/02/tesla-model-3-y-s-x-feature-chart/


This article came out before deliveries started so they're probably filling the chart from the same web page you saw on Tesla's site.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Interesting on Track mode on the Y. I thought that would likely be a selling point, as you note, it is something you desire. My gut tells me they likely want/need a few months and several thousand vehicles on the raod before adding a feature like that. They want some real world testing to see how it is going to hold up and be stressed and tested.

I agree on your trade value and I don't doubt that quote at all. I do think you could get $45K in a heart beat selling out right, but not as desirable to some and I acknowledge still a big gap. Really the very same reason we still have a RWD in the garage and not a P. No tax credit, increase in price of FSD, decrease in price of a brand new car from Tesla, the price doesn't work for us right now. 

I will add however, we still love even the RWD, it's a great car. So just smile at that camera or flip it the bird even once in a while. I've got Alexa at home and when she doesn't respond correctly I always give her an earful and call her names. If Amazon wants to listen to my feed back on their device I say let them. Listening in to my house while I'm not interacting with their product is different and if it were to happen and anyone were to truly find out and prove it I think they would soon be out of business.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> This article came out before deliveries started so they're probably filling the chart from the same web page you saw on Tesla's site.


"The automaker sent the chart to its sales staff, and _Electrek_ re-created it below:"


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

GDN said:


> Listening in to my house while I'm not interacting with their product is different and if it were to happen and anyone were to truly find out and prove it I think they would soon be out of business.


That's my point. You won't ever be able to prove when they are or aren't listening. If you think that ring needs to light up for that to be the case you are very far off. I'm not trying to be difficult, I just want my privacy.

There are reports of Amazon employees who have came forward and stated that "when reviewing recordings for "quality assurance"" they hear domestic flights and intimate moments. I know I've lost track at the number of times I look down at my phone and Google thinks I asked it to trigger the assistant but I know for sure I did not.. That's all


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

If the interior camera gets stored anywhere it could be used against you in an accident.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Easy enough to tape over the camera.. @StromTrooperM3 I never enable Alexa, Google, Siri whatever to just 'listen' - maybe paranoid but also too many false alarms when I experimented with them.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

M3OC Rules said:


> If the interior camera gets stored anywhere it could be used against you in an accident.


Great point! The insurance company can subpoena the footage. If you're looking anywhere but forward case closed. The rabbit whole is deep


----------



## SoCalWine (Oct 1, 2018)

M3OC Rules said:


> If the interior camera gets stored anywhere it could be used against you in an accident.


That's the biggest issue for me


----------



## Badmonkey (Sep 22, 2019)

Looks like primary US update. Very few cars in EU get this.


----------



## Simon13 (Mar 16, 2020)

Software 2020.12 starting to install, but never completes. I tried multiple times for two days. Anyone out there with the same problem?


----------



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

Simon13 said:


> Software 2020.12 starting to install, but never completes. I tried multiple times for two days. Anyone out there with the same problem?


Try turning off Sentry mode.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Tweeted this yesterday. First I've seen accessible parking spots being recognized

https://t.co/jIoug8Q54N

And... oops... this was already seen several months ago. Didn't want to delete this though. Better to admit my mistake.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Not sure if this has been mentioned already but a few visualization changes:


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

GDN said:


> I've got Alexa at home and when she doesn't respond correctly I always give her an earful and call her names. If Amazon wants to listen to my feed back on their device I say let them. Listening in to my house while I'm not interacting with their product is different and if it were to happen and anyone were to truly find out and prove it I think they would soon be out of business.


Not to sidetrack, but you can go online and hear the clips that Alexa has recorded of you.
Pretty interesting...

https://www.amazon.com/b/?node=19149164011


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ibgeek said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned already but a few visualization changes:


TLDW:

Stop signs now sometimes say the word "STOP" on them.
At intersections with red flashing lights, the word "STOP" on the sign is flashing too, as is the appearance of the red light on the visualization.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

John said:


> Not to sidetrack, but you can go online and hear the clips that Alexa has recorded of you.
> Pretty interesting...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/b/?node=19149164011


Great point!! Listening to this stuff freaks me out personally.

You can also enable a skill to have her delete voice history with a command.

I personally use the Google Assistant so here is the link to review what Google has stored from your voice commands.

https://myactivity.google.com/myactivity?product=29

Something I found interesting is that for every command I asked it, it has a recording from each of my Google pucks and Home Hub(in 3 separate rooms of the house

Ok last of my privacy soapbox for now 😁


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

garsh said:


> TLDW:
> 
> Stop signs now sometimes say the word "STOP" on them.
> At intersections with red flashing lights, the word "STOP" on the sign is flashing too, as is the appearance of the red light on the visualization.


If people have HW3, FSD and Visualization is turned on with 2020.12, will they see all of this?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

NR4P said:


> If people have HW3, FSD and Visualization is turned on with 2020.12, will they see all of this?


Yes.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

GDN said:


> Yes.


YMMV. I don't think I've ever seen STOP but I've started to see concrete posts.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Well I found out why I haven't been seeing alot of this. When I enabled it I did. But the car was in Easy Entry when I enabled it. lOL. 

Once I went to my driver profile it wasn't enabled. Note to self. Do settings while in the Driver Seat not passenger seat.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

NR4P said:


> Well I found out why I haven't been seeing alot of this. When I enabled it I did. But the car was in Easy Entry when I enabled it. lOL.
> 
> Once I went to my driver profile it wasn't enabled. Note to self. Do settings while in the Driver Seat not passenger seat.


Don't feel bad, made that mistake when I first got HW3 upgrade.


----------



## bernie (Jan 5, 2018)

The rollout of 2020.12 seems to have slowed to a crawl


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

bernie said:


> The rollout of 2020.12 seems to have slowed to a crawl


Tesla is shutting down in California. They may not be able to handle any issues that arise during a rollout, so I don't expect too much to happen now.


----------



## Jasonh4451 (Apr 11, 2017)

2020.12 has issues. Many folks are experiencing cars that won't sleep and burn thru 10%+ per day just sitting in the garage. I wish I hadn't upgraded as previously I had drain less than 1% every 2 days.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Jasonh4451 said:


> 2020.12 has issues. Many folks are experiencing cars that won't sleep and burn thru 10%+ per day just sitting in the garage. I wish I hadn't upgraded as previously I had drain less than 1% every 2 days.


Not my experience. Phantom drain has been quite low, and car is sleeping just fine. I updated 3/15.

EDIT: Of course, there are so many variables that there will probably be many different experiences.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Jasonh4451 said:


> 2020.12 has issues. Many folks are experiencing cars that won't sleep and burn thru 10%+ per day just sitting in the garage. I wish I hadn't upgraded as previously I had drain less than 1% every 2 days.


I'm also not experiencing this. Who are these "many folks"?


----------



## Jasonh4451 (Apr 11, 2017)

I can’t quantify but there are multiple threads on other forums (TMC, TelsaFi, Facebook, Reddit) describing this issue. I’m just speculating but perhaps that is why rollout has stalled. In one if the threads an owner described a chat with a Tesla tech who confirmed that there is an issue with the HV battery software in this update and it is causing this issue for some. Tech said it will be fixed in a future version.


----------



## Lchamp (Nov 10, 2019)

I'm getting a LOT more phantom braking incidents when coming over bridges. Also when coming around a curve to the right when there is a car stopped in the left turn lane, it seems to think the stopped vehicle is in same lane as I'm driving.


----------



## TeslaTony310 (Jan 15, 2020)

sduck said:


> I'm also not experiencing this. Who are these "many folks"?


I'm one of them. Definitely noticed an increase in phantom drain since 2020.12. I've been experiencing losing 20-30 miles overnight, in the span of about 10-14 hours.

Previously, it would maybe be 10-15 at most, even with Sentry mode on. I've had to pretty much turn off Sentry Mode, to avoid getting walloped with phantom drain. Something definitely changed in this last build. I always had Sentry drain, which I count as expected, but this build brought even more.

I even changed my password to my Tesla account, just in case some previous monitor service was polling my vehicle, somehow.


----------



## Jasonh4451 (Apr 11, 2017)

I just chatted with Tesla about it and they said it’s third party apps causing it but I don’t use any. They cancelled my mobile service. Trying to get them to escalate.

Edit: they told me to change password again and then to monitor over the weekend. If no change, they will escalate.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Jasonh4451 said:


> I can't quantify but there are multiple threads on other forums (TMC, TelsaFi, Facebook, Reddit) describing this issue. I'm just speculating but perhaps that is why rollout has stalled. In one if the threads an owner described a chat with a Tesla tech who confirmed that there is an issue with the HV battery software in this update and it is causing this issue for some. Tech said it will be fixed in a future version.


I personally don't put a lot of faith in what appears on facebook and reddit - it's too easy for FUDsters to post there, and they've been caught numerous times doing so. And I'm not sure what you mean by teslafi - there's nothing that I can find in their forums about this. But I do agree - something's up with this version regarding the HV battery - I haven't noticed any excessive phantom drain, but I haven't been paying attention either. But I did get the lowest reported estimated range in my battery report on teslafi the other night - bad enough to bug tesla about it, if I didn't think that it may be this firmware's fault. I can wait for the next update, which hopefully comes soon.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Jasonh4451 said:


> I just chatted with Tesla about it and they said it's third party apps causing it but I don't use any. They cancelled my mobile service. Trying to get them to escalate.
> 
> Edit: they told me to change password again and then to monitor over the weekend. If no change, they will escalate.


FWIW: Did you remove your Sentry Mode/dashcam thumb drive before you installed the software update?

Also, did you try a full power down (via the safety and security dialog box) for 120 seconds followed by a twin scroll reset?

One shouldn't have to do the above, but after suffering the same increased vampire drain after I got a new software version (over 18 months ago), I always do these additional steps.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

My car's battery was at 55% when I installed this version on March 15, IIRC.
It's been sitting unused since then. I woke it up just now, and it's at 50%.

A few people seem to always have an issue with their vehicles not sleeping, regardless of the software version. If you're experiencing excessive battery drain, make sure you have done everything you can to prevent it.



garsh said:


> There's a whole list of things to prevent battery drain.
> 
> Turn off smart summon standby
> Turn off sentry mode
> ...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Yesterday, I noticed that the text reading feature was working with RCS enabled!

Can anybody else confirm this bug fix?


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> YMMV. I don't think I've ever seen STOP but I've started to see concrete posts.


I see dead people.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> Yesterday, I noticed that the text reading feature was working with RCS enabled!
> 
> Can anybody else confirm this bug fix?


I believe I have seen comments about that on reddit.


----------



## srjinatl (Oct 10, 2018)

This level was installed today when I picked up my car from having the new FSD computer installed. Fully expected to be down leveled as a result of that install since that seemed to be the prevailing experience as reported by others in separate thread. Before the install today I was on 2020.8.1. Guess they must have triggered the update after the install was completed this afternoon.


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

Picked up my S yesterday and it is still on older 2019.35.109. Wonder when I finish setting up the car on my WIFI network if it will request the new update? Or does it happen over LTE as well?


----------



## oshw (May 9, 2018)

WiFi.... Newer software will say update available when on cellular but will say connect to wifi to start downloading the update.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

serpico007 said:


> Wonder when I finish setting up the car on my WIFI network if it will request the new update? Or does it happen over LTE as well?


See post above but in the new owner spirit, in some rare cases or if it's a major safety change they will push via LTE.

There are also new rumors that if you are WAY WAY behind they may force the push over LTE.

Quick answer, you will need to be connected to WiFi to download the updates


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

After the FSD install, I found I could not get the car to connect to my wifi. Then I noticed it wasn't just the car, it was everything in the house. So, after a little rejiggering of the router and extenders, wifi was back online. By the time this all was worked out, the car had had enough waiting around. I had onscreen messages informing me of all the bad things that will happen if I don't connect to wifi soon. I wish I had a picture. Finally, I was able to connect the car to the wifi extender, and it almost immediately started to download the updates.


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

The car is now on Wi-Fi and still says it is up to date. Are you all on Advanced or Standard under preferences?


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

serpico007 said:


> The car is now on Wi-Fi and still says it is up to date. Are you all on Advanced or Standard under preferences?


Advanced. 2020.12 has been a really slow roll out so I wouldn't get your hopes up you'll get it vs a different version.

Then again most of us have 3s and S/X releases have had different roll out schedules so there's that too.

This is a good site to track rollouts. These users pay a fee to this service so it's not a full view of every Tesla but it gives us a pretty good idea 
https://teslafi.com/firmware/


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

serpico007 said:


> The car is now on Wi-Fi and still says it is up to date. Are you all on Advanced or Standard under preferences?


I keep mine on Advanced. Being brand new I'd give it a day or two to check in and update all of the security tokens and make sure it gets moved on the back end to your account. You'll get an update in a day or two. Just this week new Map data started going out too, that is a large download in the 5 GB range. Look for either or both to update soon. I know it's hard when you first get it, you want to see that SW update.


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

Thanks, I understand. I'm in no rush, just curious as to why it said up to date but it obviously is not. Makes sense if it's new and needs to travel through the database backend.


----------



## TeslaTony310 (Jan 15, 2020)

gary in NY said:


> After the FSD install, I found I could not get the car to connect to my wifi. Then I noticed it wasn't just the car, it was everything in the house. So, after a little rejiggering of the router and extenders, wifi was back online. By the time this all was worked out, the car had had enough waiting around. I had onscreen messages informing me of all the bad things that will happen if I don't connect to wifi soon. I wish I had a picture. Finally, I was able to connect the car to the wifi extender, and it almost immediately started to download the updates.


I see that message at least once a week, since my parking spot doesn't have a WiFi connection, like my old apartment. I can gladly take a picture for you, next time it pops up, if you like.


----------

